# Graco 390 price?



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

'thepaintstore.com' has a Graco 390 on sale for $675.00. I don't know what the going price for one is, but seemed like a decent deal and figured I would pass it on. If its not a good price, just point and laugh at me... :thumbup:


http://https://www.thepaintstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=PROMO253958&click=546


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

hmm, the link isn't working. I guess because it is an Email only special. They say they have two only left at that price.

They have one 495 Ultra Max II for 1300 and a 495 high boy for 1400. 

Just thought I'd share.


----------

